# New to Waterfowl



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Curious as to how yall got into hunting ducks and geese. Currently do a lot of skeet shooting and am an avid deer hunter. Looking to take a few trys at some waterfowl this season and was curious how you got into the sport and whether it is better to start out on public land or try and find some private ground for it first.

Thanks!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Private land is always better. Buy some good public spots can be had. Check out greatlakeswaterfowler.com and ohiowaterfowler.com. just read and pick up what you can. Enter the odnr lottery drawings and go get a blind at the state parks.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

i agree with Fishingful. If you can find some private marsh's or corn fields you increase your odds of better hunts. There is a lot less pressure on the ducks / geese. If you decide to get into waterfowl hunting be prepared to open your wallet. And bluebird days are terrible to hunt unless you on the X


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hopefully you have some friends that you will be hunting with. It's always wise to have a hunting friend in case something happens, because it will. Being new to the sport all you can do is get out there and look look look. Knock on doors and ask, the worst they can say is no.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I tried it for the first time last year. Always wanted to try, but didn't have anyone else to teach me how until last year. It was a blast! Especially opening day of the season! I took 35 shots myself the first day, hunting public land next to lake erie. Figured out that I needed to go skeet shooting to practice as I only hit 5 birds! After opening day, you have to find the spots that still have birds to have a good day. Saw a lot more game out there duck hunting then I ever did deer or rabbit hunting. Sometimes they were 500 yards out and didn't come near our decoys, but was still exciting to seem them. It's like watching a deer coming into your area, but faster paced. 

There's a lot of equipment to buy. Insulated waders are a must. I used my new hunting buddy's equipment, so I didn't have to buy much. I found a great deal this spring on some goose decoys on Craig's list. They are expensive to buy new!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Waterfowling in Ohio is feast or famine. Mostly famine. I've been doing it for over 30 years, spent thousands of dollars, and can hardly justify any of it, except for the 80's when it was actually pretty good. If you're expecting to see action like you do on the shows, and videos, this is not the state for you. Why do I continue to do it? I'm likely sick in the head, but it's a great social activity with your buddies, who would more than likely also be sick in the head, lol!


----------

